# Podcast Epsiode 1175 BUG



## molsen06 (Jan 20, 2010)

In Episode 1175 When Bill adjusts the formula the value reads as 7.
However when he copys it down the value changes to 8.
I had a closer look and when he copies the formula down ALL the data values (B2:M4) change. Why is this? What happened there?


----------



## Derek Brown (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to The Board.

My guess is that Bill has used the RAND() function to get some example data very quickly - this is the sort of thing that I do.
I would select a range of cells, enter something like
=RAND()/10
and then enter the formula using
Ctrl+Enter
to enter the formula in all selected cells. Those cells would then be formatted as percentage.
The RAND() formula will recalculate every time the worksheet is recalculated (for example when another formula is copied-down).


----------



## MrExcel (Jan 21, 2010)

Derek - exactly right...

I probably used =RANDBETWEEN(30,60)/1000 to generate that range of percentages between 3 & 5.9%.

Usually, I would have converted those formulas to values using Paste Values, but it looks like I forgot this time. 

Good catch!

Bill


----------

